# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Fibreglass pool finish. Mosaic tiles?

## Petal84

We are looking at adding a pool to our soon to be build house. I really like the look of fully tiled pools with mosaic glass.  
Are these only used for concrete pools or can it be used to fully tile a fibre glass pool? I currently hate whatever lining I have seen in the online pics of typically fibre glass pools. 
we are thinking of getting a DIY kit too to save some costs.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

If you want the mosaic glass tiles you will need to go for a concrete pool. I certainly wouldn't want to do diy of the pool tiling. I watched ours get done and it is a real art watching them work with the curves of the pools and still make it look good.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Concrete only.  Go and have a look in person at the fibreglass pools. FG pools are a bit warmer especially if you choose a darker colour and are soft on your feet

----------


## rebuildr86

if you want something salubrious, go concrete.
Its more customised, and the options for future are unlimited.
if $$$ are more of concern, then you will have to settle on a simple fibreglass, which isnt always that bad, especially with darker colours and some nice bullnose paving over the top.

----------


## Petal84

We are definitely on a tight budget and my major concern is the si*te* cost of our build which still is unknown (we are on a sloping block). 
I've seen fibreglass pools being tiled online (normally in the states) but it doesn't seem to be much of that going on here in Sydney. However I emailed one of the big pool tile companies who say on their website that fibreglass pools can be fully tiled. Not got an answer yet regarding being able to use glass mosaic tiles.. 
Yes, a concrete pool would be best, but it would still be quite a bit more expensive then fibreglass pool which would look exactly like a concrete pool if it was fully tiled.

----------


## rebuildr86

it may look like a concrete pool at first, but after a while tiles on fibreglass will crack. and cracking of tiels leads to tile failure. Better off with a rigid concrete shell if tiels are going on.
They say you can, but you shouldn't

----------


## Petal84

Do you have any examples where this has happened? If you use the right adhesive apperantly the tiles should stay on. I dont expect the tiles to last forever, but if they start falling off 5 years post installing them, It's not worth it... 
our soil is also reactive, came out as class P which apparently is not good for concrete pools due to movement and potential cracking. So don't know it that would be any better to be honest.

----------


## rebuildr86

no i dont have any examples, but i am adamant that fibreglass pools; the walls in particular; change shape over the first couple of years after install, as they sort of settle in to the back fill.
Perhaps if your fibreglass pool was installed in concrete that might work, but then you might as well go concrete.
Its just not a solid rigid substrate.
A flexible adhesive helps, but this is best reserved for an old well settled pool which has done its settling in.
Perhaps a middle ground and something you could settle on, is a dark blue fibreglass pool, with a dark blue waterline tile.

----------


## Petal84

Yeah, see what you mean. To get someone to install a concrete pool will be close to 80k for the size we want. My other half can easily install the glass fence and tiles but it will still be too pricey with concrete. Might go for fibreglass with tiles along the waterline and steps unless I get a warerenty for 10-15 years on the tiles.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Where FG pools are cheaper is when there's a nice big back yard and easy to dig, get in in etc.  people see the ads for a FG pool for 29995 and think that's what it costs, I wish.  I'm well over 100k (I don't want to do the maths) for a fg pool, in hindsight concrete would have been cheaper, but again depends on options - tiles can run over $20k easily, nice reflective pool render is $10k even.  Heating?  At least 5 probably 12 for a bigger pool.  Want an auto cover, seen the adds about how affordable it can be? $20k. 
if you want something nice it's going to cost - if the tiles fail on your FG pool, the surface under it will be ruined, so you'll have to retile it.   Go FG if in your circumstance it will save you money, spend the cash saved on beautiful surrounds - 90% of pools look cheap because of how it was finished not the basic pool (almost certainly because they went in expecting $50k to get it done and went waaaaay over budget)   :Wink:

----------


## rebuildr86

yeh cranes are expensive too. damn australia.
If u invest in concrete u have a real stunning asset in the house, a fibreglass pool adds no value, but a classy looking concrete pool is something that makes people really want a house.

----------


## phild01

> yeh cranes are expensive too. damn australia.
> If u invest in concrete u have a real stunning asset in the house, a fibreglass pool adds no value, but a classy looking concrete pool is something that makes people really want a house.

  Surely a FG pool adds some value, they seem to last well enough unlike vinyl overlays or Clark type pools.

----------


## phild01

> If u invest in concrete u have a real stunning asset in the house, a fibreglass pool adds no value, but a classy looking concrete pool is something that makes people really want a house.

  Surely a FG pool adds some value, they seem to last well enough unlike vinyl overlays or Clark type pools.

----------


## rebuildr86

yeh sorry i shouldn't use the term "NO VALUE", 
 A more true comment would be that a buyer looks at the pool surface, and a quartzite marblesheen finish or a tiled finish, or even just pool plaster, gives an impression of something which is worth money. A fibreglass pool is like, the bog cheapest option, u can tic the checkbox that there is a pool.
Saying this. if u go for a very classy FG pool with complicated steps and all, i imagine the opinion of a buyer would be affected.
But to do that, you are getting up at the highest cost end of FG pools and u may as well go concrete. swings n roundabouts

----------


## pharmaboy2

Rubbish, maybe at the most ignorant end of the market .concreete pools have heaps

----------


## rebuildr86

Its only an opinion of me, im one person, but perhaps we are here in a forum for this reason.
A buyer certainly does look at the type of pool. The most ignorant buyer wouldnt look at the surface. im not sure what your point mean pharma?

----------


## Petal84

I think if you do fibreglass well it will add heaps of value, especially in the area we are in. New built houses easily go for 3 mill or more, especially if there is a nice looking pool in the back yard. I don't think access will be a problem. The old house will be gone and excavation completed so good access at 13.5 metes at the top street. We might even be able to get access from the bottom of our lot as it 1 meter away from another street. Have to ask the neighbors if thats ok though.

----------


## phild01

If I was hunting for a house with a pool and the pool was tiled FG, I'd mark it down.  I would much prefer no attempt at tiling it, it defies my logic.

----------


## Petal84

I'll definitely get some quotes for concrete pools too. My partner is quite clever and can do some of the work himself. So hopefully that way we can get the price down to an affordable level. anyone owner built their concrete pool?

----------


## Marc

Pools are an emotional issue, they may appeal to the buyer that is looking for a pool but they detract from the rest of the buyers that do not want it and will pay to fill it in with dirt. And this are the majority
Overall they add no value to a property. That is for a concrete pool. A FB pool is worst. Not necessarily warranted considering how nice the can be made to look, but buyers go in with bias and misconceptions and after all the buyer is the one that decides. 
All of that is you think you are going to sell. If you are not ... well l Would still go for concrete. 
Tiles on a GRP pool? Don't even think about it.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Its only an opinion of me, im one person, but perhaps we are here in a forum for this reason.
> A buyer certainly does look at the type of pool. The most ignorant buyer wouldnt look at the surface. im not sure what your point mean pharma?

  Ipad stopped working hence mid sentence. 
concrete pools need renovation, every concrete pool I know over 20 years has had a problem.  Pool problems are where the old adage of pools don't add to property values comes from.  Who the pool was installed by and how it was installed, and how it was finished is far more important.  The only advantage to concrete is when it goes down the toilet you can ad a liner and get another 8 or 10 years out of it. 
Either way, you don't put pools in to increase the value of your house, you do it to increase the value of your life.  Things that would turn me off houses with pools is pumps that can be seen, lack of relaxing area, pools with little or no landscaping in open backyards, cold pools, rough interior texture - there's so much to it.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> I think if you do fibreglass well it will add heaps of value, especially in the area we are in. New built houses easily go for 3 mill or more, especially if there is a nice looking pool in the back yard. I don't think access will be a problem. The old house will be gone and excavation completed so good access at 13.5 metes at the top street. We might even be able to get access from the bottom of our lot as it 1 meter away from another street. Have to ask the neighbors if thats ok though.

  At that end of the market, swimming pools start to become almost expected.  Go and see some good pool companies displays - some of the fg pools have finishes you just can't achieve in concrete, and there s a lot of value in the speed of construction, less mess etc, just not a blue kidney shaped pool..... ;(

----------


## Petal84

Marc, I think this really depends on where you buy and I'm actually certain your statement is not true where we live. In my suburb 80% of households do have pools, so if you want to get the most amount out of a potential sale, a stunning pool ( and backyard) is almost a must. It's expected. I still think fibreglass pools can look good and add value, but since I do want the glasstile look I'm thinking more for a concrete pool at the moment. I have to do some more research though.

----------


## METRIX

> yeh cranes are expensive too. damn australia.
> If u invest in concrete u have a real stunning asset in the house, a fibreglass pool adds no value, but a classy looking concrete pool is something that makes people really want a house.

  That's a bold statement, you might be thinking of the old 1970's fiberglass pools, you can't surely think the newer generation of fiberglass pools add no value.

----------


## Marc

What? they have the vice president and not the president?  :Cry:

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... just not a blue kidney shaped pool..... ;(

  hey?  https://narellanpools.com.au/swimmin...ange/princess/

----------


## METRIX

> What? they have the vice president and not the president?

  No the president was too busy being a twit oh I mean twittering

----------


## Marc

Come on Metrix ... you can't possibly join the blabbering left handed twats

----------


## METRIX

No, I hate politics, don't get involved in it, and show no interest in it  :Smilie:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Apologies r3nov8er.  Whatever does it for you is good, hell, you might even like faux federation houses - all good

----------


## Marc

> No, I hate politics, don't get involved in it, and show no interest in it

   Yep, sometimes is so much better. Unfortunately there is no escape from the _effect_ of politics. And when you think that the effect has a cause, and that the cause is a human, and when you think that that human causes you pain in order to feel good himself ... well ... you get the picture.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Apologies r3nov8er.  Whatever does it for you is good, hell, you might even like faux federation houses - all good

  Who said I liked them? I thought you were saying one couldn't buy a blue kidney shaped pool in FG  :Smilie:

----------


## rebuildr86

when i say it doesnt add value (FG pool), i mean, you gain nothing on the investment.
A concrete pool, is cutomisable, and when installed and finished, the effort is rewarded with an impression of something classy.
Fibreglass just doesnt cut it u can buy one and install it so cheap its not a value adder. its value you add, by paying for it, u dont gain anything. 
Again, just an opinion, but just try to think about that.

----------


## rebuildr86

however, it is true that many things an go wrong with concrete pools
1. concrete shell failure, cracks or  (highly unlikely, and usually due to a cowboy construction)
2. degradation of topcoat plaster (inevitable, but SHOULD, not will, SHOULD last 20 years until first failures / blisters.)
3. staining
4. rust spots
5. chlorine errosion 
most of these things arent an issue with fibreglass,

----------


## phild01

> 2. degradation of topcoat plaster (inevitable, but SHOULD, not will, SHOULD last 20 years until first failures / blisters.)

  Always wondered what this is, surely not the plaster I am familiar with?

----------


## rebuildr86

nah fukn quartzite, but there is some gypsum, and that is what corrodes away, the quartzite is awesome, but can not be ground fine enough to make the whole plaster content out of it.
the absolute best thing would be an epoxy based texture coat, but that just doesn't happen

----------


## rebuildr86

i should add, if its an old pool older than say, 20 years, it may be marble, gypsum and standard portland cement, but nowadays, its mostly quartzite

----------

